# Experienced Remote Medical Coder; suheilmatos@yahoo.com



## riverafamily2012 (May 27, 2014)

Experienced in ICD-9, CPT, & HCPCS; Medical Terminology; In pursuit of CPC certification.


----------



## sherih (May 28, 2014)

riverafamily2012 said:


> Experienced in ICD-9, CPT, & HCPCS; Medical Terminology; In pursuit of CPC certification.



I am currently looking for full time work as an outpatient coder. I have my CPC since 1999.  Please let me know if you are still looking for a coder.  My email is sb1717@rcn.com 

Thank you,

Sheri Henritzy


----------



## Amber Davis (Jun 2, 2014)

I am a CPC and CCMA. I am looking for a remote coding job opportunity. I have extensive knowledge in A & P and medical terminology along with pharmacology, etc.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 3, 2014)

I am pretty sure the original poster is looking for a remote job, not looking to hire a remote coder.


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------

